# Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

					Forscher des US-amerikanischen Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory haben errechnet, dass Spiele-PCs im Jahr 2020 weltweit 150 Terawattstunden an elektrischer Energie benötigen werden, gegenüber den 75 Terawattstunden, die noch 2012 beansprucht wurden. Dabei ließ sich dieser Wert durch die Verwendung der richtigen Hardware deutlich senken, ohne Einbußen bei der Spiele-Performance befürchten zu müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*


----------



## LittleBedosh (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wenn der Staat Pc hardware subventionieren würde damit sich mehr spieler effiziente hardware ala Maxwell 2.0 kaufen können gerne  wollte schon immer eine 980/980ti oder denken die bei effizienz an sowas wie 750ti?


----------



## Stueppi (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wenn die ganzen AMD Fanboys endlich ihre FX 220W CPUs tauschen würden, wären es deutlich weniger Kraftwerke


----------



## Pimptacular (2. September 2015)

*10x mehr als eine Spielkonsole??*

Also mein PC bestehend aus Xeon E3 1225v3 und Radeon HD 7970 Ghz (undervoltet) verbraucht in Games ca 240W lt. Messgerät. Eine PS4 verbraucht ca 130W. Das ist nicht das 10-fache sondern knapp das zweifache. Die PS4 hängt am Fernsehr, meiner ein sehr effizientes 55" Modell verbraucht ca. 150W. Mein PC Monitor allerdings nur ca. 30W. Macht in Summe einen Minderverbrauch von 10 W beim PC Spielen. Klar gibt es auch welche mit übertackteten CPU's und Grafikkarten im Verbund aber das zehnfache einer heute üblichen Konsole zu erreichen ist schon mehr als schwierig.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Kommt die Verdoppelung jetzt durch mehr verkaufte Spiele PCs, oder gehen die davon aus, das sich jeder ne Karte ala R9-295X2 einbaut. 

Mit nem ordentlichen 80 Plus Gold NT sollte es ja auch gehen. Die Differenz kommt ja sicher von den billigsten Chinaböllern.


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

...."Dabei ließ sich dieser Wert durch die Verwendung der richtigen Hardware  deutlich senken, ohne Einbußen bei der Spiele-Performance befürchten zu  müssen."....
ja ne...ist klar...mal einfach nicht weiterzudenken,das nicht jeder die Kohle hat ständig die neueste Hardware zu kaufen. Viele die echt wenig haben kaufen sich alle 5-7 jahre vielleicht mal was neues.........wenn se es denn überhaupt brauchen.
Höchstens einigermassen potente Gamer die satt Leistung brauchen rüsten ständig auf...


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

So, jetzt alle mal die Detailstufen auf "niedrig" stellen, AA ausschalten und die Auflösung auf 720p stellen für den Klimaschutz


----------



## KrHome (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



> zehnmal mehr als eine Spielekonsole


Ja, wenn man die Wii U (40 Watt Verbrauch) mit einem High End PC (400 Watt) vergleicht, vielleicht.

Die PS4 verbraucht typischerweise 130 Watt und ein Gaming PC (der 50 bis 100% schneller als die PS4 ist) zwischen 250 und 300 Watt während des Spielens.


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> So, jetzt alle mal die Detailstufen auf "niedrig" stellen, AA ausschalten und die Auflösung auf 720p stellen für den Klimaschutz



Geht noch mehr....Mau Mau am Tisch mit Oma spielen.....O-Energie....ausser das Gas zum Kippenanstecken
Könnte fast wetten das der Typ der das geschrieben hat mit nem Cadilac /25Liter Super vorgefahren ist...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Bei dem Trend zu mehr Effizienz? In 5 Jahren? Woher haben die ihre Glaskugel?
Ich Glaub das ist so ne Studie wo der Beweis nie Existieren wird!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Vollkommener Schwachfug, es sei denn, die Anzahl an PC-Gamern würde enorm steigen: Sie sprechen es ja sogar selber an: 
Allein der Netzteilfortschritt der letzten Jahre  spart so enorm viel ein---und das nicht bei 500€-Modellen, sondern bei <100€-Modellen, die man gefühlt jedem zweiten empfehlen kann! 
Dazu dann die massiven Einsparungen im Idle, die relativieren die Last-Verbräuche, dann die viel adaptiveren Graka-Architekturen usw.
Und was ist mit all diesen Veränderungen? Ganz richtig, sie sind noch lange nicht in jedem PC angekommen, weil das IMMER SO IST! 

Ich stelle Gegenhypothese auf: Spiele-PCs werden in Fünf Jahren normalisiert 25 oder weniger der herangezogenen Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen. Und auch danach wird sich daran nicht wirklich was ändern... (immerhin haben Gaming-Notebooks---Hint, Hint, Hint--- in gleichen  Performancenormalisierten Lastsituationen immer noch die Nase vorn, wir werden in fünf Jahren wahrscheinlich die Idle-Verbräuche heutiger DTRs in Desktops sehen und die DTRs werden dann bei ca. 2 Watt statt 10 Watt liegen)


----------



## Zergoras (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Für 4k und guten Einstellungen reicht halt kein PC mit einem Verbrauch von 100W oder eine Spielekonsole.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ich frage mich ja wozu diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben wurde und von wem. Würde mich ja nicht wundern, wenn MS, Sony oder Nintendo dahinter stecken


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wozu diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben wurde und von wem. Würde mich ja nicht wundern, wenn MS, Sony oder Nintendo dahinter stecken



Doppel Post


----------



## mimamutzel (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Extrem realitätsfernes blubber was die da von sich geben. Wenn ne PS4 130W verbracht, und die einem weiß machen wollen, das ein Standard PC in 5 Jahren das zehn fache verbrät, wirkt das schon ziemlich übertrieben. Aktuell würd ich Tippen, dass ein durchschnitts Gaming PC um die 200 - 250 Watt verbrät, meinen die der Casual User hat 3 High End Karten, ne übertaktete CPU und nen genau bei so ne Konfi noch nen 80+ Bronze Netzteil? Bla bla bla....


----------



## Elektro (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ach verdammt, jetzt muss ich meine ganzen PC´s entsorgen und werde nie wieder spielen....


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> So, jetzt alle mal die Detailstufen auf "niedrig" stellen, AA ausschalten und die Auflösung auf 720p stellen für den Klimaschutz


Auch abseits des trolligen Anteils würde ich anderen Forschern sogar sowas zutrauen zu fordern---obwohl gerade so etwas die Effizienz verringert! 
Die Progrose des Forschers hier ist zwar vollkommen unbegründet pessimistisch, aber immerhin ist er clever und fordert auch VRR-Monitore: Ohne die berechnet unsere Hardware ja vieles, was wir niemals so gut sehen, wie wir es sehen könnten. 
Und er macht auch nicht den Fehler vorzuschlagen doch eine HD5540 oder GT 610 oder solche Späße zu verbauen, was ja schon viele angebliche "Effizienzleute" vor ihm gemacht haben---wobei doch gerade LowEndGraka-Effizienz direkt aus der Hölle stammt! 



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Für 4k und guten Einstellungen reicht halt kein PC mit einem Verbrauch von 100W oder eine Spielekonsole.


Der Trick ist ja gerade, dass die von ihm vorgeschlagenen Änderungen in JEDER Config drinnen sein werden, die technisch versierte Menschen in den nächsten Jahren so für 4K-Geräte aufstellen werden:
Natürlich werden es da VRR-Displays, "90+"Netzteile (StraightPower10 gibts ja jetzt schon für nen Hunni und damit eigentlich schon für jeden zweiten Geldbeutel empfehlenswert), aktuelle Motherboards und auch topaktuelle Grakas bei sein. Und tada, schon hat man gute Effizienz und auch sicherlich keine explodierende Leistungsaufnahme! 

Klar, es gibt noch OEMs. Aber der Ruf von Fertig-Gaming-PCs hat über die Jahre so heftig gelitten, da mach ich mir mittlerweile keine Sorgen mehr...


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Elektro schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, jetzt muss ich meine ganzen PC´s entsorgen und werde nie wieder spielen....



Wenn die teile relativ neu sind....kannst se bei mir vor de haustür legen


----------



## hendrosch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Haha der “verbesserungs Vorschlag“ bei ihrem Spar System spricht Bände gtx 970 mit nem Pentium der erst bei OC schnell wird damit das geht auch gleich ein nicht soo einfaches Z97 Board, ja so Spart man Strom Leute. Abgesehen davon von was für nem Sys gehen die aus bei den Änderungen ein 5€ NT mit GTX480 und FX9*** oder was?
Außerdem fehlt komplett ob sich deren Strom Ersparnis auch nur annähernd gegen die Produktion der neuen Teile rechnet.


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wie kommen die nur zu solchen Zahlen? Wenn man bedenkt dass das alles immer effizienter wird, aber eben auch die Anforderungen steigen, dann sollte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es gleich bleibt.

Ganz davon ab, dass Energiegewinnung ja auch weiterentwickelt wird!


----------



## PCIT (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Tja solange es AMD-Fanboys gibt und sich deren ineffizente Schrott in den PC stecken..... Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System? Und dann all deren furchtbaren GPUs der letzten Jahre, angefangen mit der HD 7970. Die definierte Ineffizienz. Letzens erst einen interessanten Artikel auf computerbase gelesen. wo die beliebtesten Spiele getestet wurde (Lol, Wot, CS.....) und wenig überraschend war die ineffizentes Karte die R9 380, gefolgt von der 390X, die natürlich am meisten verbraten hat. 
Das ganze am besten garniert mit einem schrottigem no name 800W Netzteil und wir haben den perfekten Gaming PC


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie kommen die nur zu solchen Zahlen? Wenn man bedenkt dass das alles immer effizienter wird, aber eben auch die Anforderungen steigen, dann sollte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es gleich bleibt.
> 
> Ganz davon ab, dass Energiegewinnung ja auch weiterentwickelt wird!



Da bleibt nix gleich...weil die Bevölkerung bis dahin  sicherlich fast um 50% zugelegt hat...also viele millionen mehr Pcs...


----------



## Tamagothi (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Total bescheuerte News 

Also soll man gleichwertige Sachen bei weniger Verbrauch kaufen?

Bis man die Ausgaben durch den geringeren Verbrauch wieder drinnen hat ist man schon lange unter der Erde


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Tamagothi schrieb:


> Total bescheuerte News
> 
> Also soll man gleichwertige Sachen bei weniger Verbrauch kaufen?
> 
> Bis man die Ausgaben durch den geringeren Verbrauch wieder drinnen hat ist man schon lange unter der Erde



Weniger Verbrauch wird durch steigende Strompreise Kompensiert...also bring nix


----------



## BenGun_ (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Tja solange es AMD-Fanboys gibt und sich deren ineffizente Schrott in den PC stecken..... Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System? Und dann all deren furchtbaren GPUs der letzten Jahre, angefangen mit der HD 7970. Die definierte Ineffizienz. Letzens erst einen interessanten Artikel auf computerbase gelesen. wo die beliebtesten Spiele getestet wurde (Lol, Wot, CS.....) und wenig überraschend war die ineffizentes Karte die R9 380, gefolgt von der 390X, die natürlich am meisten verbraten hat.
> Das ganze am besten garniert mit einem schrottigem no name 800W Netzteil und wir haben den perfekten Gaming PC



Ich hoffe dein ganzer Beitrag war Sarkasmus pur.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Tamagothi schrieb:


> Total bescheuerte News
> 
> Also soll man gleichwertige Sachen bei weniger Verbrauch kaufen?
> 
> Bis man die Ausgaben durch den geringeren Verbrauch wieder drinnen hat ist man schon lange unter der Erde


Viel wichtiger: Bis die Herstellungsenergiekosten wieder eingespielt wurden, ist man auch längst unter der Erde...
...es bleibt die gleiche Empfehlung wie immer: Käufe mit gleicher Effizienz= selten klug; Käufe mit gleicher Performance= selten klug.
Käufe mit beidem signifikant gesteigert=


----------



## cryon1c (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wen juckts?
Ehrlich....

Dank OC ist die Effizienz sowieso für den Popo, sobald man Voltage/Powertarget etc ordentlich anhebt, ist eh Feierabend beim Strom sparen.

Und ganz ehrlich - ich zocke auch mit der Übertaktung, schraube die nicht runter, obwohl das sinnvoll wäre und es mir Geld sparen würde.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen AMD Fanboys endlich ihre FX 220W CPUs tauschen würden, wären es deutlich weniger Kraftwerke


HIHIHI! 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt die Verdoppelung jetzt durch mehr verkaufte Spiele PCs, oder gehen die davon aus, das sich jeder ne Karte ala R9-295X2 einbaut.


Wohl erstes.


----------



## Brainwaver (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Das ist alles gelogen, laut Analysten stirbt der PC denn Tablets und Konsolen sind die Zukunft.


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Tja solange es AMD-Fanboys gibt und sich deren ineffizente Schrott in den PC stecken..... Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System? Und dann all deren furchtbaren GPUs der letzten Jahre, angefangen mit der HD 7970. Die definierte Ineffizienz. Letzens erst einen interessanten Artikel auf computerbase gelesen. wo die beliebtesten Spiele getestet wurde (Lol, Wot, CS.....) und wenig überraschend war die ineffizentes Karte die R9 380, gefolgt von der 390X, die natürlich am meisten verbraten hat.
> Das ganze am besten garniert mit einem schrottigem no name 800W Netzteil und wir haben den perfekten Gaming PC



Sach nix gegen meine HD7970...die macht artig ihren Dienst.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Weniger Verbrauch wird durch steigende Strompreise Kompensiert...also bring nix


Da fällt mir ne Anekdote ein: Für den Preisunterschied 295x2 <-> TitanZ konnte man sich Solarplatten mit Produktion über dem Leistungsaufnahmeunterschied gönnen... 
(die Karte hätte meiner Meinung nach eh viel mehr "dümmste Karte des Jahres"-Awards kriegen bzw. diese überhaupt erst ins Leben rufen müssen)


frankreddien schrieb:


> Sach nix gegen meine HD7970...die macht artig ihren Dienst. Die Ammistudie....naja,die sollen sich mal an die Hose packen...was die da drüben sinnlos an Energie verbraten....da könnte man meinen die kennen das Wort Ernergieeffizienz garnicht.


Effizienztechnisch war die 7970 wirklich nicht so der Knaller, vor allen Dingen halt im Direktvergleich zu Pitcairn eine herbe Enttäuschung,die ja immerhin (je nach Tests leicht schwankend) oftmals als die effizienteste GPU der Gen darstand! (man konnte sie aber gut undervolten, das sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen zu erwähnen...)


----------



## geist4711 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

hmmm,
vor fünf jahren gabs hier einen monitor plus cpu und grakarte die zusammen 260watt hatten(GT220 athlon x2).
heute sind es mit den neueren sachen 400 watt mit schnellerer cpu und graka(phenom x4 übertaktet und R9 280x).

ich seh da keine verdopplung des verbrauchs bei wesentlich besserer spieleleistung, wobei die auch nur abgerufen wird wenn wirklich ein spiel läuft und im leerlauf/teillast weniger verbraucht wird als zuvor.

in den nächsten jahren wird sich der verbrauch wohl nicht weiter steigern da die dann neue CPU wohl weniger verbrauchen wird und diesen wenigerverbrauch die neue grafikkarte fressen wird.
noch einmal ein system später wirds wohl weniger verbrauch werden wenn die entwicklung so weiter geht, dann sollten wieder 5-6jahre rum sein.

achja, schon seit jahren hab ich keinen ferneher und hifi-anlage mehr extra, das macht hier der PC, das braucht auch keinen extra-strom....

mfg
robert


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ne Anekdote ein: Für den Preisunterschied 295x2 <-> TitanZ konnte man sich Solarplatten mit Produktion über dem Leistungsaufnahmeunterschied gönnen...
> (die Karte hätte meiner Meinung nach eh viel mehr "dümmste Karte des Jahres"-Awards kriegen bzw. diese überhaupt erst ins Leben rufen müssen)
> 
> Effizienztechnisch war die 7970 wirklich nicht so der Knaller, vor allen Dingen halt im Direktvergleich zu Pitcairn eine herbe Enttäuschung,die ja immerhin (je nach Tests leicht schwankend) oftmals als die effizienteste GPU der Gen darstand! (man konnte sie aber gut undervolten, das sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen zu erwähnen...)



Doppelpost


----------



## hellm (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Pffffff 

Also meine Kiste leuchtet nicht nur grün (LED, Window), da steckt auch eine extrem grüne Geforce 960 drin. Einen undervolteten intel hab ich auch, blau ist der Planet ja ebenso. Dafür ein fast überdimensioniertes 450W NT mit >90% Effizienz. Hab ich jetzt nen Preis gewonnen?

Ernsthaft, wer gibt für sowas Geld aus. Und wessen Mutter kauft nun neue Hardware für den Sohn, oder hat hier jemand ein schlechtes Gewissen? Was ist mit den 97,5% anderweitigen Rechnern, wenn wir die Effizienz dazu nehmen, dann ist da der absolute Overkill am Start, die meisten bräuchten nichtmal 10% der Leistung, die da brach liegt. Und den absoluten Verbrauch könnte man da auch um locker mal 50% drücken, bei entsprechender Hardware. Nehm ich mal an. Wo soll das aufhören, ich meine wer bezahlt das dann überhaupt? Supercomputer von vor 5 Jahren sind dann auch schon absolute Doomsday-Maschinen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



frankreddien schrieb:


> naja,sowieso lustig...hier reden se von Stromsparen....denkt man das AMD auch aus der USA kommt....da bringen die solche Dinger wie die R9 295x2 mit guten 400 - 500 watt verbrauch und nennen es dann "Machbarkeitsstudie"


Kommt halt drauf an, wofür das Teil genutzt wird---als Compute-Karte ist das Ding genauso effizient wie eine einzelne Custom-290X. (Doppelte Leistungsaufnahme, doppelte Performance)
Gaming-Effizienztechnisch natürlich völliger Schwachsinn, aber SLI und Crossfire ist in meinen Augen eh eine sehr diskutabele Angelegenheit! Und nein, das liegt nicht nur an AFR (aber natürlich auch), auch mit einem effizienteren Verfahren liegt das Maximum an effektiver Mehrperformance bei unter +100%, aber es sind ziemlich garantiert +100% auf die Leistungsaufnahme!


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ne Anekdote ein: Für den Preisunterschied 295x2 <-> TitanZ konnte man sich Solarplatten mit Produktion über dem Leistungsaufnahmeunterschied gönnen...
> (die Karte hätte meiner Meinung nach eh viel mehr "dümmste Karte des Jahres"-Awards kriegen bzw. diese überhaupt erst ins Leben rufen müssen)
> 
> Effizienztechnisch war die 7970 wirklich nicht so der Knaller, vor allen Dingen halt im Direktvergleich zu Pitcairn eine herbe Enttäuschung,die ja immerhin (je nach Tests leicht schwankend) oftmals als die effizienteste GPU der Gen darstand! (man konnte sie aber gut undervolten, das sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen zu erwähnen...)



Hm...meine geht noch...taktet ja nur mit 925mhz...also keine Ghz version.
Aber klar,der Thahitichip ist nicht sehr effizient.....aber zuverlässig.(und die paar Watt,bei dem bischen was ich mal Spiele...ist mir ehrlichgesagt echt egal.....es war effizienter Stom in der Wohnzimmerbeleuchtung zu sparen...ne Halogen 50Watt gegen 5Watt Led auszutauschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wenn die Kiste abpfeift, weil das Netzteil nicht genug Saft liefert, baue ich ein größeres Netzteil ein... Wo ist jetzt das Problem?  Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin verbrauche ich mal ganz locker über 200000W/h und da soll das noch ins Gewicht fallen wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt 200W anstatt nur 120W braucht? 

Wir haben ja nur wegen den Ammis noch keine 3,5 kW Netzteile.


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die Kiste abpfeift, weil das Netzteil nicht genug Saft liefert, baue ich ein größeres Netzteil ein... Wo ist jetzt das Problem?  Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin verbrauche ich mal ganz locker über 200000W/h und da soll das noch ins Gewicht fallen wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt 200W anstatt nur 120W braucht?
> 
> Wir haben ja nur wegen den Ammis noch keine 3,5 kW Netzteile.



Aber das hier dürfte reichen...sehr stromsparend...
"18 SATA-Kabel lassen sich anschließen, dazu neunmal 6+2-PIN-PCIe und  fünfmal 6-PIN-PCIe - mehr als genug für die Installation umfangreicher  Multi-GPU-Lösungen"...zählt in der Studie 5-Fach
Super Flower bringt 2000-Watt-Netzteil in den Handel


----------



## bootzeit (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ab sofort spielen wir nun alle mit unseren "APU´s"....los,los, Grafikkarte raus jetzt .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Hm...meine geht noch...taktet ja nur mit 925mhz...also keine Ghz version.
> Aber klar,der Thahitichip ist nicht sehr effizient.....aber zuverlässig.(und die paar Watt,bei dem bischen was ich mal Spiele...ist mir ehrlichgesagt echt egal.....es war effizienter Stom in der Wohnzimmerbeleuchtung zu sparen...ne Halogen 50Watt gegen 5Watt Led auszutauschen.


Naja, zuverlässig ist ja heutzutage wohl jeder Nvidia-, AMD- und Intel-Chip... 
...aber ja, wir reden hier über Differenzen im 10%-Bereich, sowas sollte nicht jucken, der Vergleich mit den Glühbirnen zeigt auf, was einen jucken sollte!

Ganz anderes Sub-Thema: Ein echter Gewinn wäre es, wenn sich  USB-C-Netzteile schnell durchsetzen und die propiertären Netzteilanschlüsse in sämtlichen Consumer-Bereichen (!) verdrängen könnten. 
Dann würden die Ramsch-Netzteile in Einstiegs-Fernsehern, Monitoren, Soundanlagen und weiß der Teufel was noch endlich ebendiesen in der Hölle besuchen können ( ) und man könnte ALLES mit wenigen Netzteilen befeuern---nach ein paar Jahren (wie es gerade auch bei Smartphones langsam der Fall wird) werden dann sogar einige Geräte ohne Netzteile geliefert werden, weil man eh genügend bei sich rumliegen hat und am Ende bleibt nur noch Qualität übrig!


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Bald gibt es in Spielen auch noch die "eco" Grafikoption. Alles auf ulow, 640x480 und Framelimiter auf 25 fps. Außerdem werden dann oben rechts in der Ecke Blumen und Eisbären eingeblendet.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Ab sofort spielen wir nun alle mit unseren "APU´s"....los,los, Grafikkarte raus jetzt .


Momentan hat kein Hersteller eine APU, die effizienztechnisch Up2Date ist im Angebot und am Rande des Leistungssegmentes (siehe z.B. 7850K) werden sie zunehmend ineffizient durch die Ram-Beschränkungen...
...sobald die aber in zwei, drei Jahren dank HBM X.0 endgültig weg sind spricht nichts dagegen, dass die große Mehrheit der nichtenthusiasten mit APUs zockt, nein, es spricht sogar alles dafür!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bald gibt es in Spielen auch noch die "eco" Grafikoption. Alles auf ulow, 640x480 und Framelimiter auf 25 fps. Außerdem werden dann oben rechts in der Ecke Blumen und Eisbären eingeblendet.


Netter Witz, aber wie bereits gesagt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ke-fuer-sich-beanspruchen-2.html#post7673456I) wäre gerade das enorm ineffizient!


----------



## IceGamer (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ich sehe es positiv:

Da ja neuere Hardware mehr Leistung bei gleichem oder geringerem Stromverbrauch hat, deutet die Studie ja darauf hin, dass sich in Zukunft deutlich mehr Spieler in der Gloreichen PC-Masterrasse befinden 

Also irgendwo muss der Mehrverbrauch ja herkommen und die Systeme verbrauchen nicht auf einmal 50% mehr Energie, daher kann es eigentlich nur den Rückschluss geben, dass es in Zukunft mehr PC-Spieler geben wird. Das ist für mich gleichbedeutend mit einem größeren Absatzmarkt, besseren, bzw. keinen Portierungen mehr und nem PC, der wieder als Leadplattform zählt. 
Über Uncharted und The Last of Us würde ich mich dann auf dem PC auch freuen, wobei das wohl unabhängig von der Nutzerzahl nicht gemacht wird...


----------



## RavionHD (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Natürlich wird es mehr PC Spieler geben, diese Zahl wächst ja sehr stark.

Gibt aber sehr viele Leute die einfach einen sehr ineffizienten PC haben, allein wenn man sich die Netzteile anschaut.


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Tja solange es AMD-Fanboys gibt und sich deren ineffizente Schrott in den PC stecken..... Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System? Und dann all deren furchtbaren GPUs der letzten Jahre, angefangen mit der HD 7970. Die definierte Ineffizienz. Letzens erst einen interessanten Artikel auf computerbase gelesen. wo die beliebtesten Spiele getestet wurde (Lol, Wot, CS.....) und wenig überraschend war die ineffizentes Karte die R9 380, gefolgt von der 390X, die natürlich am meisten verbraten hat.
> Das ganze am besten garniert mit einem schrottigem no name 800W Netzteil und wir haben den perfekten Gaming PC



Jep genau, alles klar 

Das hier ist das was du meinst -> CS:GO, Dota 2, LoL, WoT und WoW in Ultra HD im Vergleich - ComputerBase

Das heißt jeder CS:GO Spieler soll sich jetzt Fiji kaufen da der Rechner mit der Fury X nur 2,5 Watt pro FPS braucht  Genau!

Und wo die R9 380 jetzt so ne Einergieschleuder sein soll musst du mir bitte auch zeigen


----------



## cryon1c (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Die 380er bringt einfach zu wenig Leistung für das was sie ist und verbraucht dabei mehr als sie sollte. AMD hat es nicht gelernt und geht immer noch nach der Brechstangen-Methode was den Stromverbrauch angeht. Die müssen endlich MEHR Leistung als vergleichbare Nvidia Karten bei weniger Verbrauch liefern. Dann würden die eventuell auch Marktanteile wieder zurückholen, die sie selbst verloren haben durch ihre Marketingstrategien und Produkte...


----------



## Gamer090 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

50 Kraftwerke?? Und was ist mit den PCs die ein eigenes Kraftwerk im Garten brauchen wegen der 2kW Leistung??  

Diese Studie ist übertrieben weil die PCs immer Effizienter werden bzw deren Hardware also wird man in Zukunft wohl eher Stromsparender und mit mehr Leistung als Heute seinen PC befeuern.


----------



## Cross-Flow (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ach komm, ob Karte xyz jetzt bisschen mehr verbraucht als Karte 123 ist doch sowas von wurscht.

Schau mal auf das Fazit im CB Test. Interessant ist das Fury non-x deutlich schneller und dabei energiesparender ist als Hawaii XT. Mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch - da ist doch ganz klar nen Fortschritt zu sehen!


----------



## steffen0278 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Würde mich mal interressieren, wie viel Strom die Studie verbraten hat. 

Und außerdem. Wen intressierts? Das Feuerzeug für die Kippe verbraut sicher in Zukunft auch zu viel Gas und wird bald mit Umweltplaketten versehen. 
Die sollen sich mal lieber um wesentliche Dinge kümmern. Oder haben wir keine anderen Sorgen.


----------



## mks1970 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Einfache Lösung: Desktop Rechner noch mit Onboard Grafik erlauben. 

Ansonsten: Wenn ich überlege wie viel Energie ein Panzer oder Kampfflugzeug pro Stunde verbrennt um damit nutzlos von A nach B und zurück zu brettern, dann kann mein FX auch 200 Watt unter Vollast konsumieren. Dadurch stirbt nicht ein Baum mehr.


----------



## Eckism (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ich putz mir die Zähne mit ner Handzahnbürste ganz ohne Strom, mein Rechner darf mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Diese Studie kann nur eine Kritik an AMD sein. Noch halte ich mich im GPU-Bereich an AMD. Aber das Sie nur für die Highendklasse (Fury) die Effizienz erhöhen und den Rest mit Rebrands versorgen macht mich auch nicht besonders glücklich.

Übrigens liegt der Stromverbrauch gewiss so drastisch: 400 Watt sind wohl ein Spitzenwert, der von meinen PCs in der Praxis kaum erreicht wird, wenn er denn überhaupt auf Last läuft, denn überwiegend nutze ich diesen ja im Idle.


----------



## REv0X (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wozu diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben wurde und von wem. Würde mich ja nicht wundern, wenn MS, Sony oder Nintendo dahinter stecken



Sony ist raus, die haben kein Geld dafür. 

Ich finde die Studie aber gar nicht so uninteressant, ich frage mich nur was man damit nun bezwecken will.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



REv0X schrieb:


> Sony ist raus, die haben kein Geld dafür.
> 
> Ich finde die Studie aber gar nicht so uninteressant, ich frage mich nur was man damit nun bezwecken will.



Sollte es bis zu den Politikern gelangen können wir uns schon mal auf neue Vorschriften "freuen" für PC Hardware.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



REv0X schrieb:


> Sony ist raus, die haben kein Geld dafür.
> 
> Ich finde die Studie aber gar nicht so uninteressant, ich frage mich nur was man damit nun bezwecken will.


Man sollte aber nicht nur den Strom"verbrauch" angeben. Was auch interessant ist, was alles verbraucht wird um überhaupt ein Hardwareteil (CPU, Grafikkarte) zu Entwickeln und Produzieren. Die ganzen seltenen Erden, Chemiestoffe und Elektrozeugs wächst sicherlich nicht, locker flockig, auf Bäumen. Ganz zu schweigen vom Transport der ganzen Materialien und des fertigen Produkts bis zum Endkunden.
Da wäre die "Effizienz" der neuen Hardware im eigenen Rechner (zusammen mit den "Entstehungskosten"/Strom) schnell mal gegenüber einem "alten Teil" überschritten, wenn man das noch einige jährchen weiternutzen würde.


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Dank Full Access bei Springer Link habe ich mir die Studie mal im Original heruntergeladen (Taming the energy use of gaming computers - Online First - Springer - funktioniert aus den meisten deutschen Hochschulnetzwerken)

Aus Copyrightgründen kann ich die Studie ja jetzt nicht einfach rüberkopieren, nur so viel sei gesagt:

Die gehen von *4,4 Stunden* Gaming am Tag mit folgendem System aus:

Seasonic G Series, 550 W
Core i7 4820 K
 Geforce GTX 780, 900 MHz boost
ASUS P9X79-E WS
32GB 8 × 4 GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1866 MHz @ 1.65 V
Apple HD Cinema, 23"

Zu den 4,4 Stunden Gaming am Tag sollen noch 2 Stunden surfen, 1,6 Stunden Video Streaming und 2 Stunden Idle Betrieb kommen.

Die empirischen Belege für das "Durchschnittssystem" und die Spieldauer sind relativ abenteuerlich. 

AMD wird nur am Rande erwähnt hinsichtlich der R9 295X2 als "besonders unnötige" Karte. CPU-seitig geht keine AMD-CPU ein.

Der erste Vorschlag ist neben effizienterem Netzteil das System mit einem Pentium G3258 und einer GTX 970 auszustatten. Zudem effizienterer Monitor mit GSync.

In der Diskussion wird dann abschließend mehr Regulation bzw. Eingreifen des Staates gefordert:


			
				Studie schrieb:
			
		

> Policies proposed for addressing other types of household electronics (OECD/IEA 2009) and game consoles in particular (Webb et al. 2013) could be beneficially applied to gaming computers as well



Mein Fazit: Ist die Studie methodisch gut? Nein. Schädigt sie sinnlos den Ruf des Gaming-PCs? Ja.

Wissenschaftlich verantwortlich ist übrigens das Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (d.h. US-Energieministerium) sowie die aus 2 Personen bestehende Gruppe "Greening the Beast"


----------



## cryon1c (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Schädigen? Nein. Es ist zwar suboptimale Hardware gewählt und die Zeiten sind auch seltsam, aber generell ists nicht verkehrt.

PC-Gaming nimmt immer mehr zu, auch Streaming ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Sache.
Sowohl encoding als auch decoding von x264, besonders über Flash Player (Rotz hoch 3! aber leider Standart bei Twitch und einigen anderen Diensten) frisst auch nicht gerade wenig Leistung und Strom.


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Schädigen? Nein. Es ist zwar suboptimale Hardware gewählt und die Zeiten sind auch seltsam, aber generell ists nicht verkehrt..



Doch, es ist verkehrt, und zwar besonders wissenschaftlich. Hier fordern Interessenvertreter des Staates auf Basis einer methodisch fragwürdigen Studie eine Regulation durch den Staat. Viel schlechter geht es IMO nicht. Schade, dass ich das Paper nicht einfach hochladen kann. Aber vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Studi ja auch Volltextzugriff. 

Und selbst wenn es einen wissenschaftlich nicht kratzt: Verbrauchsgrenzen für PC-Hardware und eine gesteuerte Verschiebung zu "Gaming-Notebooks" und Konsolen - auch damit liebäugeln die Autoren - wollt ihr das wirklich?


----------



## cryon1c (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Es ist einfach eine Studie die mit besagter Hardware durchgeführt wurde. Die wird nix machen. Es ist einfach interessant zu sehen wie sich die PC-Gaming Welt entwickelt, und der Stromverbrauch ist ein sehr interessanter Teil davon.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

32GB RAM?? 4.4h am Tag zocken??  Das ist ja mal interessant, wer zockt den 4.4h am Tag? Auch wenn das ein Durchschnittswert sein kann, es ergibt 30.8h pro Woche wenn man die 4.4x7 rechnet. Soll ich das so verstehen das die meisten 30-31h in der Woche durchnschnittlich zocken??  
Geht man da etwa vom KLischee aus das Gamer den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzen und nichts anderes tun? 
Die 32GB RAM sind genau so übertrieben und für Games auch Heutzutage noch nicht nötig ausser das Spiel ist so verbuggt das es sogar 64GB braucht.


----------



## PCIT (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Und wo die R9 380 jetzt so ne Einergieschleuder sein soll musst du mir bitte auch zeigen



Na die Karte hat in 7 von 8 Titeln den mit Abstand höchsten Watt pro FPS Verbrauch. Gerade der Wert zeigt ja die Effizienz. Bei der Hälfte der Spiele ist der Wert sogar etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei der je effizientesten Karte. Der absolute Verbrauch liegt natürlich unter dem einer 390X oder 980Ti.  Die FuryX dagegen schlägt sich echt gut.


----------



## cryon1c (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> 32GB RAM?? 4.4h am Tag zocken??  Das ist ja mal interessant, wer zockt den 4.4h am Tag? Auch wenn das ein Durchschnittswert sein kann, es ergibt 30.8h pro Woche wenn man die 4.4x7 rechnet. Soll ich das so verstehen das die meisten 30-31h in der Woche durchnschnittlich zocken??
> Geht man da etwa vom KLischee aus das Gamer den ganzen Tag vor dem PC sitzen und nichts anderes tun?
> Die 32GB RAM sind genau so übertrieben und für Games auch Heutzutage noch nicht nötig ausser das Spiel ist so verbuggt das es sogar 64GB braucht.



4,5 Stunden am Tag? Absolut normal.
Vergiss nicht, Jugendliche sind die größte Zielgruppe beim Gaming. Und gerade solche Spiele wie LoL (30-40min average fürn ranked match) und Dota2 (1h average fürn ranked match) fressen Zeit.
30 Stunden pro Woche kommen bei jedem Gamer zusammen, das ist weder zu viel noch ungewöhnlich, war zu erwarten.
Ich hätte den Durchschnitt auf etwa 5h geschätzt, so wie ich meine Kollegen kenne.


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> 32GB RAM?? 4.4h am Tag zocken??  Das ist ja mal interessant, wer zockt den 4.4h am Tag? Auch wenn das ein Durchschnittswert sein kann, es ergibt 30.8h pro Woche wenn man die 4.4x7 rechnet. Soll ich das so verstehen das die meisten 30-31h in der Woche durchnschnittlich zocken??



Die zitieren genau eine Studie mit "Avid" (3,6h/Tag) und "Extreme" (7,2h/Tag) und mitteln das (gewichtet nach Anzahl der Personen gewichtet) zu 4,4h/Tag. Und die 4,4h/Tag sind dann der "typical gamer". Alleine diese Annahme ist dermaßen schlecht belegt und hergeleitet, dass man sich wundert, wie das Paper überhaupt angenommen werden konnte. Zwar von einer Zeitschrift, die auf Grundlage von Impact Factor etc. als drittklassig einzustufen ist - aber dennoch erstaunlich.

Ja, das Thema ist interessant und man könnte eine Studie dazu machen. So aber macht man es nicht.


----------



## Ozz (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Total sinnlose Studie - vorallem beim Prozessor sticht es raus: da wird  ein i7-4820k durch eine Zweikern-Krücke "verbessert", nur damit man zu dem  schockierenden Ergebnis kommt, dass PCs böse Stromfresser sind. 

Ich geh dann mal den BMW von meinem Nachbarn "verbessern", indem  ich die Räder abschraube. Muss er halt Fahrrad fahren morgen - Hauptsache der  Benzinverbrauch stimmt


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> 4,5 Stunden am Tag? Absolut normal.
> Vergiss nicht, Jugendliche sind die größte Zielgruppe beim Gaming. Und gerade solche Spiele wie LoL (30-40min average fürn ranked match) und Dota2 (1h average fürn ranked match) fressen Zeit.
> 30 Stunden pro Woche kommen bei jedem Gamer zusammen, das ist weder zu viel noch ungewöhnlich, war zu erwarten.
> Ich hätte den Durchschnitt auf etwa 5h geschätzt, so wie ich meine Kollegen kenne.



Dann solltest du vielleicht mal mit deinen Kollegen reden. Sag ihnen dass es da draußen Luft und Spaß gibt und ob sie es glauben oder nicht... sogar echte Mädchen!

4,4h am Tag! Das schaffen kaum in der Woche. Also wenn ich denn mal zuhause bin. Ich hab dieses Jahr noch keine 50h gespielt.

Was für Freaks fragen die denn da? Selbst als Schüler hab ich das nicht voll bekommen, trotz dass ich manchen Tag komplett davor hing. Spätestens Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag, wenn man mit Freunden die Tage verbringt, oder den Mädels hinterher rennt, sollten doch den Schnitt dermaßen nach unten ziehen, dass man auch wieder nicht auf diesen Wert kommt.

Stehe ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Das kapier ich nicht. Ich habe den Trend beobachtet, dass der Stromverbrauch der Komponenten tendenziell sinkt. Die GTX 670 beispielsweise verbraucht weniger Strom als eine GTX 470, hat aber die doppelte Leistung. Auch mein neuer Intel-Prozessor hat mehr Leistung und dennoch weniger Stromverbrauch als mein alter.


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Stehe ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da?



Nein. Die Berechnungen sind Unfug (siehe mein Posting zuvor). Dazu zitiert wird diese eine Studie: How Much Media? | Institute for Communication Technology Management | USC Marshall School of Business . Diese ist auch (USC-typisch) hervorragend. Dort wird auch darauf hingewiesen, dass die Extremgruppen "Avid" und "Extreme" unter 20% der Gamer (USA) ausmachen -> S.41.

Diese Tatsache unterschlägt die Studie, über die wir hier diskutieren, aber komplett und nimmt das als "typischen Gamer" an. Das ist einfach ein Mega-Fail.

Die Hardware wurde übrigens gar nicht erst hergeleitet. Sie haben einfach "populäre Teile" gekauft...

Also werden zwei falsche Annahmen kombiniert und hochgerechnet: Der Durchschnittsspieler ergibt sich aus zwei Extremgruppen und kauft Hardware der Extremgruppe. Online-Spieler und Casuals machen das nicht und werden nicht berücksichtigt.  Merkt ihr was? Sollen wir mal Hochrechnen, was passiert, wenn wir alle jeden Abend 5 Bier trinken? Ich nenne das jetzt Durchschnittstrinker, denn eine Studie hat festgestellt, dass manche Leute 5 Bier trinken. Als Durchschnittsbier nehmen wir übrigens Faxe 10%, denn das halte ich für populär. 

Und die deutsche Presse greift es auf als "Die Wissenschaft hat festgestellt, dass...". Nein Leute, das ist nicht Wissenschaft und festgestellt wurde auch nichts.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Meine Netzteile wurden mit der Zeit sowohl effizienter, als auch geringer in der maximal möglichen Leistung.
Die Spielzeit nähert sich seit 1-2 Jahren der 0 an. :/

Wenn ich mir aber mittlerweile die meisten Bolzplätze anschaue... Vor gut 10 Jahren waren die tagsüber alle belegt.
Heute hat man nach der Uni freie Auswahl, wenn man mal spielen möchte.


----------



## RiZaR (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Tolle Studie - NICHT.

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den neuen Komponenten aus: Diese müssen (wenn hier jetzt alle auf diesen lächerlichen Stromspartrip reinfallen) teilweise extra hergestellt werden, was Unmengen an Strom sowie andere Ressourcen (Verpackung, Logistik etc...) verbraucht, während die Alt-Hardware im "Idealfall" weggeworfen wird oder in einem anderen Rechner wieder Verwendung findet, was die tolle Statistik dann wiederum noch mehr verfälscht, als sie es ohnehin schon ist?

Der Mensch hat offensichtlich das Talent, immer wichtige Faktoren wegzulassen. Hauptsache die Leute sollen wieder neue Hardware kaufen oder wie...  Gibts dann wenigstens eine schöne Abwrackprämie für meinen guten Thuban wie vor ein paar Jahren bei den Autos nach dem tollen Modell von Verbrech.. ähm Kanzlerin Merkel?


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



RiZaR schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den neuen Komponenten aus: Diese müssen (wenn hier jetzt alle auf diesen lächerlichen Stromspartrip reinfallen) teilweise extra hergestellt werden, was Unmengen an Strom sowie andere Ressourcen (Verpackung, Logistik etc...) verbraucht



Einer der vielen Faktoren, die einfach mal nicht berücksichtigt werden. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass man sich für eine saubere Lebenszyklusanalyse sogar einer ISO-Norm bedienen kann  . Da die Autoren aber nicht mal eine sinnvolle Berechnung des typischen Bruttoverbrauchs an Strom hinbekommen, wäre das wohl viel zu viel verlangt.

Man muss sich das mal geben: Was jeder Bachelor-Absolvent einer quantitativen Wissenschaft hinbekommen _muss_ wird vom US-Energieministerium mit Füßen getreten und die Fachpresse macht daraus eine wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis.

Hätte ich nicht zu viel mit eigenem Paper-Kram zu tun, würde ich mal ein paar Anmerkungen dort hinschicken. So aber gehe ich jetzt pennen und hoffe auf einen Funken mehr Kritik im nächsten Artikel...


----------



## cryon1c (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht mal mit deinen Kollegen reden. Sag ihnen dass es da draußen Luft und Spaß gibt und ob sie es glauben oder nicht... sogar echte Mädchen!
> 
> 4,4h am Tag! Das schaffen kaum in der Woche. Also wenn ich denn mal zuhause bin. Ich hab dieses Jahr noch keine 50h gespielt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab Streamer, eSports-Verrückte und Youtuber unter meinen Freunden. Die zocken um sich noch Geld nebenbei zu verdienen oder gleich komplett davon zu leben.
Was denkste was bei denen an Zeit in Spielen zusammenkommt?
Und glaub mir die kriegen genug Luft zum atmen und auch Sonne. Verheiratet sind einige auch noch   Nur weil es Leute gibt die so viel arbeiten das sie keine Zeit mehr fürs zocken finden, ist nicht jeder so


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Wird also Zeit endlich einen Energiespeicher zu entwickeln, der zig MW speichern kann. Schon wären alle Probleme gelöst. Oder einfach mal die rosarote Brille absetzen und "Ökostrom" nicht als einzig probates Mittel sehen, um kommende Energieprobleme abzufangen. Stattdessen sollte man mal wieder an AKWs mit Kernfusion forschen, wo nicht unbedingt radioaktives Material verwendet werden muss. Kriegt man diesen Prozess einmal stabil, brauchen wir nicht die Vögel und Fische in unseren schönen Landschaften mit Dreck wie Windkrafträdern ärgern. Dann wären da ja noch Kalte Fusion und zig anderen Modelle... Aber die Lobby... ja die Lobbies... Zuckerrübe ick hör' dia trapsen...


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

komisch, mein PC verbraucht alle ca. 2 Jahre weniger.
Warum sollte ich dann in 2 Jahren mehr verbrauchen? schließlich wird die Hardware immer effizienter und schneller.

die GTX 580 verbraucht doppelt so viel wie eine GTX 980 und ist 2x langsamer.

immer diese Experten, ich will mal wissen mit was die überhaupt verglichen haben.

Forschung  *gg*

wie auch immer, ich mach mir erst Gedanken wenn ich beim gaming 2000w aus der Steckdose ziehe.
1000w 5 Stunden 7 tage die Woche = 43€ im Monat, geht doch noch...


----------



## goern (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen AMD Fanboys endlich ihre FX 220W CPUs tauschen würden, wären es deutlich weniger Kraftwerke




Niemals 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> So, jetzt alle mal die Detailstufen auf "niedrig" stellen, AA ausschalten und die Auflösung auf 720p stellen für den Klimaschutz



Da kaufe ich lieber mehr Bier um den Regenwald zu retten


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> komisch, mein PC verbraucht alle ca. 2 Jahre weniger.
> Warum sollte ich dann in 2 Jahren mehr verbrauchen? schließlich wird die Hardware immer effizienter und schneller.



Du bist ja nicht der einzige der einen Gaming Pc besitzt, es kommen auch immer neue aus Ländern hinzu, die soetwas noch garnicht kannten


----------



## S!lent dob (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

In der Studie hat wohl jemand nen Centurion mit ner 580GTX verheiratet und dem gegenüber nem 4690S mit ner R9Nano verglichen (Nur um alle Hersteller mal vertreten zu haben  )


----------



## projectneo (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

So ganz vesrstehe ich nicht wie das sein soll. Der Energieverbauch meiner PCs der letzten 5 Jahre ist in etwa gleich geblieben bzw. sogar gesunken (bei default Werten). 
Aktuell verbaucht mein System unter Vollast maximal 550W. Im Mittel meist 100W weniger, weil eben nicht imemr Vollast annliegt. Ohne den BiosMod bei "normaler" Übertagkung des Prozessors auf 4GHz und die Grafikkarte auf 1360MHz lag das System bei 450W max. Soviel hat vor 5 Jahren auch mein Core2Duo + 8800GTX und später der Phaenom + GTX480 gebraucht (wohl eher mehr). Die Spiele PCs mit SLI oder Spannungs Mods dürften im 0,X% Bereich liegen (gemessen an allen Spiele PCs, nicht hier im Forum).

Selbst ein PS4 liegt doch bei etwa 120-150W (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) das ist nicht 10mal so viel. Wenn man das noch gegen einen i3 und 760/960 rechnet ist die Konsole nicht so viel sparsamer.


----------



## Pu244 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ist halt eben die Szenariomethode, da gibt es die Extremszenarien:

Das Ökoszenario:
Die Laptops mit IGP setzen ihren Siegeszug fort und die Spiele werden nur darauf hin optimiert, Zocker PCs sterben beinahe aus. Dann ist man bei 30W ohne externen Monitor und bei 50W mit externen Monitor. Die Zahl der Zocker steigt auch nicht groß an und somit sinkt der Verbrauch ins Bodenlose.

Das Hardcoreszenario:
AMD bringt mit Zen einen echten Hit und zwingt Intel in ein Wettrennen um die höchste Leistung. Da hat AMD dank den Erfahrungen mit ihren Centurions gute Karten und die CPUs saugen über 250W. Einer von beiden bringt in seiner Verzweiflung Multisockelboards für die Allgemeinheit, die auch gut angenommen werden. Die Probleme bei SLI und CF werden behoben und es lohnt sich richtig mehrere davon reinzuklatschen. AMD dreht weiterhin kräftig an der Verbrauchsschraube und wir sind bald bei 500W pro GPU (hab ich schon erwähnt das Waküs pflicht sind?). Die Zocker PCs der Zukunft haben zwischen zwei und vier CPUs und zwei bis acht Dual GPU Grakas. Der Verbrauch liegt üblicherweise bei um die 2000W, einige lassen sich Kraftstrom reinlegen um ihre 16GPUs ordentlich ausfahren zu können (10 kW vollen erstmal über die Leitung geschafft werden), Office PCs haben etwa 1kW und die Energiespar PCs mit unter 500W stellen eine Minderheit da. Immer mehr Menschen zocken und der Verbrauch explodiert. Das erscheinen neuer Spiele ist bei den Stromversorgern gefürchtet, unvergessen ist das Erscheinen von Half Life 3, bei dem in großen Teilen der Welt am 1.6.2019 pünktlich zur Freischaltung auf Steam in großen Teilen der Welt die Lichter ausgingen.


Nun gibt es etliche Szenarien dazwischen, wie wahrscheinlich sie sind läßt nur erahnen. Das Extremszenario wird wohl erst Wirklichkeit wenn es mit der Halbleitertechnologie im nächsten Jahrzehnt nichtmehr weitergehen wird und nurnoch Brachiale Masse hilft. DasÖkoszenario habe ich selbst mit meinem i3 4030U getestet, Anno 2070 lieft mit 30-60 FPS, alles auf niedrig bis auf den hohen Wuselfaktor, 1366x768, große Inseln, auch andere Spiele wie Crysis liefen ganz gut. Ich ziehe meinen i7 3770 mit GTX 670 dennoch vor.


----------



## HunterChief (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

... dein aktueller PC braucht weniger Strom als der alte .... einfach länger laufen lassen


----------



## alm0st (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Meine Rechner hat zu Zeiten wohl alleine schon 3 Kraftwerke gebraucht (übertakteter i7 920 + GTX480)


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Nur für die *** die hier auf den AMD-CPU's rumhacken: 
Mein I7-3820 lief knapp ein Jahr lang mit 1,45V auf 5,1GHz. Da zog der sich auch mal mehr als mein alter FX-8120 vorher. Ja ich muss schon sagen... echte Energieschleudern diese Intel.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Die meisten PCs verbrauchen doch eh nur 250-350W, wie kommen die auf einen Durchschnittswert von ü400W? 

@Clariker 

Mein 2600K verbraucht mit 4,4GHz @1,4V 50W mehr als mein AMD auf 4GHz


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

*hier stand mist*


----------



## Hellsfoul (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Der Vergleich hinkt, weil wohl in der Statistik wieder alle Mobile Devices fehlen. Es gibt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von Benutzern, die früher ihren PC zum Surfen benutzt haben und jetzt ein Handy nutzen. Dh. der PC steht jetzt ungenutzt in der Ecke und verbraucht damit keinen Strom. Spiele PCs werden doch normal einfach eingeschaltet und dann wird ihre Leistung abgerufen. Das passiert bei anderen Anwendungsszenarien nicht.


----------



## Zsinj (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Also bei den Zahlen wurde wohl viel geschätzt und nach oben "korrigiert".
Die Durchschnittsmöhre dürfte kaum >400W verbrauchen und so lange laufen.

Anscheinend will man PC-Spiele jetzt auch für Umweltzerstörung verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Futhark (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Toll, demnächst denkt sich die EU-Kommission wieder eine neue grüne Regel aus. Wie wäre es mit "Grafikkarten dürfen in der EU nur verkauft werden, wenn sie unter 35W maximale Leistung haben."
Ich kann diese Öko-Einmischungen nicht mehr hören (wie z.B. das im Artikel erwähnte "Greening the beast". Wenn man anstatt einen Tag auf einem 500W-System zu zocken, eine Sonntags-Tour mit nem Motorrad oder Auto fährt, wird man sicherlich mehr Energie rausgepulvert haben. So gesehen sind doch Zocker ganz klimabewusste Leute.


----------



## Pu244 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur für die *** die hier auf den AMD-CPU's rumhacken:
> Mein I7-3820 lief knapp ein Jahr lang mit 1,45V auf 5,1GHz. Da zog der sich auch mal mehr als mein alter FX-8120 vorher. Ja ich muss schon sagen... echte Energieschleudern diese Intel.



Der Punkt ist einfach der der CPU Teil bei AMD recht mies ist, besonders alles was mit den FX CPUs und ihren abkömmlingen zutun hat. Die regulären FX 8000er stinken gegen die i5 und 7 CPUs leistungsmäßig ab und verbrauchen auchnoch mehr Strom. Die FX 9000er konnten zwar bei Mehrkernanwendungen den einen oder anderen Blumentopf gegen den i7 4770K gewinnen, brauchten dafür jedoch irre viel Strom und dann kam der i7 4790K. Beim freien Übertakten und Undervolten sieht AMD kein Land mehr und von den Intel 6 und 8 Kern CPUs will ich erst garnicht reden. Die früher extrem starken APU von AMD wurden ja vom Broadwell vernichtend geschlagen (wenn auch in einer anderen Preiskategorie) und die große Skylake IGP ist im anmarsch.

Bei Grakas ist AMD aus Ökosicht alles andere als der Hit, üblich sind bei Oberklassemodellen 50W+ an Mehrverbrauch, die AMD Jünger feierten es ja wie einen ultimativen Sieg das AMD durch die Nano ja mit der GTX 980 Leistungs und energiesparmäßig gleichgezogen ist.

AMD kann von Glück sagen das die EU Richtlinien sie so bevorzugen (Ausnahme für mehr als 4 Kern CPUs und Grakas mit mehr als 320 GB/sec Durchsatz, Energieverbrauch wird nur im Leerlauf und Stand By berücksichtigt), eine echte Energiesparrichtline würde zu einem defakto Verkaufsverbot von AMD Komplettrechnern führen.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Die meisten PCs verbrauchen doch eh nur 250-350W, wie kommen die auf einen Durchschnittswert von ü400W?



PC und Monitor sind da schon drin. Mein alter Phenom II X4 940 BE hat sich ja mit der GTX 260-192 seine 300W beim Spielen und 160W im Leerlauf gegönnt. Das Netzteil war ein Be Quiet Straight Power E6 und als das abgeraucht ist ein Lepa N600, beide 600W und um die 80% Wirkungsgrad. Der Röhrenklotz braucht seine 100W.

Ersetzt man den jetzt durch eine neue Kiste, dann kommen deren Zahlen gut hin. Allein ein Goldnetzteil spart 30W, eine neue CPU und Graka hauen beim Leerlauf ordentlich rein (wobei die nur einen Pentium genommen haben). Ein neuer Monitor und die sache sieht gleich anderes aus (was bei dem TN Schrott eine doppelte Bedeutung hat) Man kann kritisieren das sie eine so schwache CPU genommen haben, außerdem würde ich gerne wissen was für eine Kiste sie zu grunde gelegt haben.

Wie es in der Zukunft weitergeht kann keiner mit Gewissheit sagen, wenn AMD allerdings weiterhin pro Generation 20W+ beim Verbrauch drauflegt sind wir 2020 bei etwa 500W für die schnellste Graka.. 



Hellsfoul schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt, weil wohl in der Statistik wieder alle Mobile Devices fehlen. Es gibt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von Benutzern, die früher ihren PC zum Surfen benutzt haben und jetzt ein Handy nutzen. Dh. der PC steht jetzt ungenutzt in der Ecke und verbraucht damit keinen Strom. Spiele PCs werden doch normal einfach eingeschaltet und dann wird ihre Leistung abgerufen. Das passiert bei anderen Anwendungsszenarien nicht.



Es geht hier um Zocker PCs und nicht um das Nutzungsverhalten von Normalos.


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Richtig! und da sind die LoL und Co. Tröten ja mit drin. 

Zud deinem FX Teil:
Was denkst du warum ich das Beispiel mit meinem I7 gebracht habe? In so ziehmlich jedem Test bei PCGH, CB, HT, usw. kommt raus, dass selbst die kleineren i5/FX6300 schon zum flüssigen spielen ausreichen. Diese "Studie" hier sagt ebenfalls das meist zu starke CPUs eingesetzt werden und jetzt kommst du! Ein übertakteter FX-8300 bietet ähnliche Leistungen wie ein i7-4770. Ja, man muss ihn dazu aber erstmal üertakten, was Strom frisst. Hier stimme ich dir definitiv zu. Aber an dieser Stelle kommt wieder mein Beispiel mit dem 3820. Ein ganzes Jahr durchgehend ohne runtertakten. Da waren zwei 7970er drin, die dank des offenen Browsers auch bei 300Mhz geblieben sind. Also diese ganze Kombo hat mich für ein ganzes Jahr 60 Euro mehr gekostet. Wenn man jetzt überlegt, dass zu der Zeit des 4770 der 8320 nur ca. 110€ gekostet hat und der 4770 ca. 270€, dann kann ich den FX locker zwei Jahre im Dauerbetrieb und übertaktet (damit ähnliche Leistung) laufen lassen, bis ich überhaupt zu dem Punkt komme, dass ich sagen kann der FX kostet mehr!
Auch hier wieder: Die meisten brauchen diese Leistung überhaupt nicht. Also ist selbst das eigentlich schon wieder hinfällig und im idle ist ja eh fast kein Unterschied. 

PS: Wir kommen langsam vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen AMD Fanboys endlich ihre FX 220W CPUs tauschen würden, wären es deutlich weniger Kraftwerke


So viele sind das auch nicht wie Leute mit mehr als zwei Pixelverbieger etc. .


> Im Versuch mit fünf Gaming-PCs und unterschiedlicher Hardware haben die Forscher nach eigenen Angaben einen um 50 Prozent niedrigeren Energiebedarf erwirken können, ohne dass sich die Performance "essentiell" verändert hätte.


hat das jetzt jemand ausgeknobelt der sich mit der Materie auskennt oder jemand der nur meint man würde nix merken. Es haben nun mal Leute eben Hobbys wo denen vieles wichtiger ist als andere es sehen würden.
jemand der Essen liebt würde Produkte von Mc Doof nicht als Lebensmittel bezeichnen wie auch ein Auto Fan den Trabant eher als Gehhilfe bezeichnet


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> hat das jetzt jemand ausgeknobelt der sich mit der Materie auskennt oder jemand der nur meint man würde nix merken.



Als Performance-Indikator wurde ausschließlich der Unigine Heaven herangezogen, nach der Logik "sinken die FPS im Heaven Benchmark bei Austausch von Komponente A gegen B?" 

An die Leute, die jetzt auf den letzten Seiten ihre Fanboy-Kämpfe austragen: Ähm? Blättert mal kurz vor zu Posting #57, da habe ich die Studie grob zusammengefasst. Nix AMD vs. Intel. Das interessiert nicht mal die Autoren wissenschaftlich schlechter Studien - deal with it


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

10 Mal mehr als eine Spiele Konsole?
Welcher Pfosten hat das denn berechnet?
Ich kenne auch welche, die denken, dass ein Spiele PC 1000 Watt braucht und 50 Watt Standy by Verbrauch hat.


----------



## Pu244 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Threshold schrieb:


> 10 Mal mehr als eine Spiele Konsole?
> Welcher Pfosten hat das denn berechnet?
> Ich kenne auch welche, die denken, dass ein Spiele PC 1000 Watt braucht und 50 Watt Standy by Verbrauch hat.



Ich denke es kommt auch stark auf die Zeit an die man damit verbringt. Ich habe einen PC, eine X-Box 360 und eine PS3. Die letzeren beiden stehen meist einfach nur in der Gegend rum und es wird sich vermutlich auch nichtmehr soviel daran ändern. Die meisten Leute die ich kenne verbringen mit dem PC erheblich mehr Zeit, das schlägt dann natürlich ordentlich durch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



> Als Performance-Indikator wurde ausschließlich der Unigine Heaven herangezogen, nach der Logik "sinken die FPS im Heaven Benchmark bei Austausch von Komponente A gegen B?"


Und was interessiert daran den Nutzer?  Es soll ja auch Leute geben die einem Schwanzmark mehr Glauben schenken anstatt einer Anwendung selbst. man könne ja auch behaupten jedes Auto mit einem Liter Benzin zu betreiben indem man den Karren einfach von den Serpentinen schubst.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Es geht aber um den Stromverbrauch bei der Nutzung.
Ich kann mir auch einen Spiele PC in den Raum stellen und nur am Handy spielen.
Aber wo braucht ein Spiele Rechner 10x mehr als eine Konsole?
Das Szenario möchte ich doch gerne mal erörtert haben.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

ab vier GTX 980 Ti im SLI Verbund, dann haste ein 10 mal höheren verbrauch als eine Konsole, zumindest wenn man dann ein spiel an schmeißt.

laut der Studio hat der typische gamer drei Titan X im Rechner Stecken.


----------



## aloha84 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Man muss sich nur mal deren Folie anschauen, dann weiß man welch "Profis" da am Werk waren.
Leider sieht man nur die "verbesserten" Komponenten.
Um Strom zu sparen tauschten sie unter anderem:
(Vorher --> Nachher)
SLI  --> Single GPU (GTX970) // kann man machen
NT --> Corsair 760X 92% Eff // kann man machen
Mainbouard.... etc.pp
CPU (unknown) --> Pentium G3258 // Ein super Tausch, wenn man in ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr ein einziges aktuelles Spiel starten kann!

Das einzig interessante ist der Monitortausch zu einem Gsync-Modell, weil es Strom sparen soll. Obwohl ich davon ausgehe dass man so versucht die Fehlende Leistung etwas zu kompensieren.


----------



## Pu244 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht aber um den Stromverbrauch bei der Nutzung.
> Ich kann mir auch einen Spiele PC in den Raum stellen und nur am Handy spielen.
> Aber wo braucht ein Spiele Rechner 10x mehr als eine Konsole?
> Das Szenario möchte ich doch gerne mal erörtert haben.



Wenn du es dir durchliest geht es um den absoluten Verbrauch übers Jahr gesehen und nicht um den Verbrauch den die Teile haben. Sogesehen ist ein Konsolenzocker im Vorteil, er surft auf dem PC/Laptop, ohne das es die Konsole belastet, wenn er mehrere Konsolen hat teilt sich der Stromverbrauch nochmal auf (z.B. ich mit meinem PC, X-Box 360 und PS3). Wenn ich jeweils 100 Stunden am PC und der Konsole zocke hat der PC 100 Stunden, die Konsolen in der Summe 100 und sind damit im Schnitt nur halb sol lang gelaufen wie der PC. Es ist natürlich auch wichtig was man alles mitzählt, wenn mein alter AMD XP 1600+ und der Pentium 3-500 mitzählen machen sie natürlich ordentlich Punkte für meinen i7 3770, da sie seit Jahren nicht gelaufen sind und die PS 2 macht selbiges  für die Konsolen.

Der Verbrauch der PS2, Wii und Dreamcast und alle Generationen abwärts dürfte wohl tatsächlich um mehr als den Faktor 10 geringer sein als bei einem aktuellen PC


----------



## BreakinB (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo braucht ein Spiele Rechner 10x mehr als eine Konsole?
> Das Szenario möchte ich doch gerne mal erörtert haben.



Die setzen einfach bei den Konsoleros sehr viel geringere Nutzungsdauer an und kommen so auf eine viel niedrigere kwh/year-Angabe 

Natürlich kann man auch diese Berechnung vergessen. Die PS4 z. B. wird bei Vollast @ Battlefield 4 mit 139,9 Watt gemessen, dazu ein klassischer 60"-Fernseher mit 150 Watt - hm, wie war das mit "Energiesparen durch Konsolisierung"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Es gibt aber auch schon etliche User die 32" +, UHD usw. nutzen womit sich das auch relativiert was Konsole + TV angeht


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

zumindest beim market survey ist ja nur terraflops und gigahertz die angabe für leistung?! da kann ja nur blödsinn bei rauskommen


----------



## owei (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Ich habe sicher keinen Energiespar-PC, nur ist mir das auch nicht wichtig. Meine Antwort zum Thema ist einfach "Who cares?"  Für mich zählt nur Leistung


----------



## DerGepard (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Merkwürdige Studie. Wenn ich bedenke das mein Netzteil gerade mal 450 Watt hergibt, angenommen meine Grafikkarte und mein Prozessor würde beide ihre angegebenen Watt voll auslasten, bin ich gerade mal bei 245 Watt, mit dem Rest im System komme ich evtl. auf 300 oder überdreht 350. Wenn ich am Tag angenommen 4h irgendwas mache was besagte Leistung anspricht, sind das 1,4kw/h/d.  Im Jahr bei 365 würde ich bei 511kw liegen, man mag ja hier auch den Monitor dazurechnen, aber ich glaube kaum das man da noch 500w bis zur tausender Marke erreicht. Hin zu kommte, das ich dann wirklich JEDEN Tag 4 Stunden den vollen Verbrauch erreichen müsste. Dabei zocke ich evtl. 2-3h am Tag und das noch nicht mal jeden Tag und nochn weniger immer etwas was Vollast erfordert.

Konsole + Fernseher liegen dann wohl eher gleichauf mit dem PC, oder zumindest brauchen die nur Halb so viel bei gleich anzahl an Gamingstunden. Da ich alleine lebe und dadurch auch gut übersicht habe über meinen Stromverbrauch, sagt mir meine Jahres abrechnung seit Jahren stehts so um die 1000-1400 kw/h. Man möge dabei an Herd, Licht, Starkstrom-Warmwasserboiler noch denken, dazu der Laptop, externe HDD, Fernseher, Xbox360 und für meine Zeichenarbeiten 2x 60 Watt Lampen nur fürs "Reißbrett".

Selbst als ich renoviert habe war in jenen Jahr gerade mal 1600kw/h gemessen. (Rührwerk, Schwerer Bohrer, Baulampen a 700w )

Da stimmt doch bei denen was nicht? Immerhin ist mein Setup nicht gerade ein Stromsparer mit Xeon und GTX980.


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Und wieviel Kraftwerke könnte man einsparen, wenn man den ganzen "intellektuellen" Dreck, Schund 
und geistigen Sondermüll aus Facebook, Youtube und Konsorten löscht?

Von Pornos ganz zu schweigen..

Oder um es anders zu sagen: die Katzen und Babies sind schuld.


----------



## LittleBedosh (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Tja solange es AMD-Fanboys gibt und sich deren ineffizente Schrott in den PC stecken..... Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System? Und dann all deren furchtbaren GPUs der letzten Jahre, angefangen mit der HD 7970. Die definierte Ineffizienz. Letzens erst einen interessanten Artikel auf computerbase gelesen. wo die beliebtesten Spiele getestet wurde (Lol, Wot, CS.....) und wenig überraschend war die ineffizentes Karte die R9 380, gefolgt von der 390X, die natürlich am meisten verbraten hat.
> Das ganze am besten garniert mit einem schrottigem no name 800W Netzteil und wir haben den perfekten Gaming PC


Ich hab einen Fx8350 und eine HD7970      bis zum 5820k&970 muss ich noch etwas sparen ....


----------



## Farning (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Gab es da nicht auch mal eine Studie, die ausgerechnet hat, dass man weltweit X-Kraftwerke sparten könnte, wenn die google Startseite nicht weiß sondern schwarz wäre? Das sind Stromschwankungen im Millidingsbereich, aber die Masse macht es halt ...


----------



## Lockheed_SR (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

die FX sind nicht effizient aber verbrauchen nicht ansatzweise die angegebene tdp bei intel sind sie näher drann und die 7970 ist ne ehmalige high end karte die fressen alle ähnlich viel saft, im endeffekt juckts einen nicht da verbrät man mit ner 970 was 20-30 watt weniger unter vollast? das ist nicht so krass und sofern dir das derzeitige system langt brauchst du nicht wegen nem amd hater zu wechseln


----------



## xHaru (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



PCIT schrieb:


> Wer steckt sich schon freiweillig einen FX 8xxx ins System?



Unwissende,
AMD-Fanboys,
Leute, die meinen, Intel ist ja so teuer, allerdings nicht kapieren, dass man für nen FX 8xxx n vernünftiges Board und Kühler braucht und dann am Ende deutlich mehr als für nen locker stärkeren Haswell i5 ausgeben (Und ja, da kenn ich persönlich Leute, die mich dann noch anmeckern, ich solle doch nicht Intel empfehlen, weil die sich das eh nicht leisten können!)


----------



## Darknesss (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



> Bereits jetzt sei es jedoch möglich den Energiebedarf entsprechender Systeme durch das "... den Austausch einiger Komponenten" drastisch zu reduzieren, ohne die Performance zu verschlechtern.


Bringt genau gar nichts, beim Upgrade kommt vorallem bei GPU´s, den Energiefressern schlechthin, meistens eine mit gleich viel Verbrauch und höherer Effizienz rein (somit auch mehr Leistung) oder gleich eine GPU die noch mehr verbraucht als die vorherige.
AMD und Nvidia unterscheiden sich da gar nicht, ist bei beiden das selbe (man erinnere sich mal an die Mittelklasse GPU´s vor einigen Jahren die noch nicht mal einen zusätzlichen Stromstecker benötigten, sowie im kurzen Singleslot Design ausgeliefert wurden)
Außerdem wird beim Tausch durch effizientere Hardware auch wieder eine Menge Energie verbraucht. Gewinnung von Rohstoffen, Herstellung und Transport funktionieren nicht ohne Energie!

Mal abgesehen davon, setzt sich die These eh selber außer Kraft:


> Based on projected changes in the installed base, we estimate that consumption will more than double by the year 2020 if the current rate of equipment sales is unabated and efficiencies are not improved.


Hardware wird effizienter, kleinere Fertigungsstrukturen und HBM Speicher werden da noch einige Verbesserungen bringen. Architekturverbesserungen und angepasste Software, bessere Treiber tun ihr übriges.
Und dann wäre da noch DDR4 was ja anscheinend auch weniger Verbrauch hat wie DDR3.
> Das Forschungsergebnis erkläre ich hiermit schon mal für nichtig


Die Werte in der Tabelle, da kann doch was nicht stimmen 
Eine 970 ist nicht gerade ein Stromsparwunder, ein Z97 Sabertooth ist auch nicht gerade die richtige Wahl, ein B85 mit der nötigsten Austattung braucht einiges weniger, der Rest des Systems ist vermutlich auch nicht gerade durchdacht. Der Tausch auf einen Pentium ist wohl eher schon ein Downgrade (vermutlich haben sie die Details massiv heruntergedreht damit es noch mit halbwegs gleichen FPS läuft) der die Grafikkarte beim Zocken nicht mal richtig versorgen kann (CPU-Limit)
Kein Wunder dass das System stromsparender ist 

Mich würde mal interessieren was da als Ausgangsystem herhalten musste
Ich vermute nämlich stark ein System mit China-Böller und längst überholte/veraltete GPU und CPU mit Werksübertaktung, denn selbst ich komme mit mehreren Monitoren, einer werksübertakten 7970 sowie ordentlich Peripherie nicht an die Verbrauchsangaben heran.
Hätten sie lieber mal die Stromsparer aus dem HW Lux gefragt, die hätten ihnen gezeigt wie es richtig geht 

Edit:


xHaru schrieb:


> Unwissende,
> AMD-Fanboys,
> Leute, die meinen, Intel ist ja so teuer, allerdings nicht kapieren, dass man für nen FX 8xxx n vernünftiges Board und Kühler braucht und dann am Ende deutlich mehr als für nen locker stärkeren Haswell i5 ausgeben


Bei gewissen Anwendungen (manchen Render Programme z.b.) kann ein FX 8xxx durchaus wirtschaftlicher (bei entsprechend wenig Nutzung) arbeiten, da bei Intel der Gegenkanditat mit Hyperthreading (i7) in einem viel höherem Preisbereich angesiedelt ist. (bei längeren Betriebszeiten holt dann der Intel wegen der Effizenz den höheren Preis wieder auf)
Für einen i5 empfiehlt sich übrigens auch ein ordentliches Board und Kühler 
(BTW: Bevor du mich jetzt als AMD-Fanboy abstempelst, solltest du wissen, dass ich seit Jahren nur Intel verwende)


----------



## DBGTKING (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

ja tolle Forschung,schön und gut,sie denken aber leider nicht sehr Wirtschatlich

Ich habe drei Pc´s

Der erste:

Er hat eine 850 Watt Gold Netzteil drinnen.Es war geplant gewesen für sli,jedoch hat es sich aufgrund des Preises nicht mehr gelohnt.Es wird für 2 Grafikkarten ja eh immer noch ein 850 Watt netzteil empfohlen.Bisher hatte ich aber noch nie sli betrieben weshalb 850 Watt überdifniert.

Der zweite:
Ich habe noch einen Flachbildschrim der 75 Watt verbraucht.Wenn ich mir jetzt extra einen kaufe der 30 Watt braucht,dann spare ich im Jahr nur 5 Euro und habe mir extra dafür für rund 150 Euro einen gekauft,ist also unwirtschaftlich.Auch habe ich da noch ein 750 Netzteil Bronze drinnen.Das war mal damals der erste pc gewesen,ich dachte ich kaufe mir irgendwann mal was mit sli,dann wurde mir erzählt das sei zu wenig für sli.Darum da auch noch nie sli gehabt,also ebenfalls überdiemonisiert.Das ist aber jetzt 7 Jahre alt,also was ist zu empfehlen.

Der dritte:
Der Pc ist aber definitiv der effizenteste,hat ein 19 " Bildschirm,9600 gt 1 gb,Amd Athlohn 64 x2 6000+,ein standard Mainboard und so wie ich weis ist da ein 400 Watt silber Netzteil , 4 gb ddr 2 Arbeitsspeicher drinnen.Da gibt es also icht sehr vieles zu verbessern.

Auch zocke ich gerade an den Pcs nicht so viel weil ich an meinem 15 Zoll laptopp das 80 Watt insgesammt verbraucht sitze,weniger kann man da halt nicht mehr erwarten.

Was ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr erleben werde,das meine Mutter den 21 " Crt der ja 120 Watt braucht gegen einen Flachbildschirm austauscht,sie sagt imemr da ist nichts mehr,es ist zu wenig da.Ich habe es aufgegeben mit ihr zu diskutieren.Wenn mehrere Leute so sind,kein Wunder das der Stromverbrauch immer mehr wird,aber da kann man halt leider nix mehr machen.


----------



## Mariellana (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Auf der einen Seite wird übertaktet ohne Ende und auf der anderen soll man Stromsparen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Für einen solchen Mist werden Forschungsgelder ausgegeben?

Die spinnen, die Amis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



> Auf der einen Seite wird übertaktet ohne Ende und auf der anderen soll man Stromsparen.


In der Summe gleicht es sich aus da ja auch etliche User das Undervolting als Volkssport sehen und nicht jeder hat auch einen High End Rechner.



> Unwissende,
> AMD-Fanboys,


Hm, kann man sich auch verkneifen mit diesen Aussagen. Jeder hat seine Gründe für seine Auswahl und Vorlieben.


----------



## OberstFleischer (4. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Die Amis sind sowas von peinlich...als wenn die Effizienz der Komponenten nicht steigen würde, NO COMMENT


----------



## xHaru (4. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Darknesss schrieb:


> Bei gewissen Anwendungen (manchen Render Programme z.b.) kann ein FX 8xxx durchaus wirtschaftlicher (bei entsprechend wenig Nutzung) arbeiten, da bei Intel der Gegenkanditat mit Hyperthreading (i7) in einem viel höherem Preisbereich angesiedelt ist. (bei längeren Betriebszeiten holt dann der Intel wegen der Effizenz den höheren Preis wieder auf)
> Für einen i5 empfiehlt sich übrigens auch ein ordentliches Board und Kühler
> (BTW: Bevor du mich jetzt als AMD-Fanboy abstempelst, solltest du wissen, dass ich seit Jahren nur Intel verwende)


Das ist natürlich klar, das hängt mit den Architekturen zusammen.
Es empfiehlt sich zwar, nötig ist das allerdings nicht. Man kann einen i5 Haswell problemlos mit nem B85-Board betreiben. Und da bist du am Ende schon in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, kann man sich auch verkneifen mit diesen Aussagen. Jeder hat seine Gründe für seine Auswahl und Vorlieben.



Nein nein, du verstehst nicht, worauf ich anspiele.
Zum Einen gibt es die Leute, die AMD so treu sind, dass sie, obwohl sie wissen, dass du für das gleiche Geld einen für ihren Zweck deutlich besseren Intel-Build zusammenstellen kannst.
Und zum Anderen gibt es die Leute, die denken, dass n FX 8xxx schneller als n i5/i7 ist, nur weil er angeblich 8 Kerne hat, was sowieso gelogen ist. Wo sind da 8 *komplette/vollständige* physische Kerne? Ich seh da nur Integer 
Und dann bekommt man noch um die Ohren gehauen, dass Intel ja so viel teurer ist. Bis man denen dann das Gegenteil beweist.

Klar, n FXer mag fürs Rendering aufgrund der Architektur vielleicht besser sein, in Spielen sind sie momentan den Intel-CPUs deutlich unterlegen. Ich selber achte möglichst drauf, dass meine Hardware effizient und dabei trotzdem Leistungsstark ist. Gut, der i7 existiert hier nur, weil ich den unbedingt wollte, allerdings hab ich mich davor noch mit dem lütten Pentium zufrieden gegeben. Und der ist für den Preis schon recht geil.

PS: Es gibt nur einen Haswell-Pentium, nämlich den *mit* offenen Multi.


----------



## DaXXes (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie kommen die nur zu solchen Zahlen? Wenn man bedenkt dass das alles immer effizienter wird, aber eben auch die Anforderungen steigen, dann sollte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es gleich bleibt.
> 
> Ganz davon ab, dass Energiegewinnung ja auch weiterentwickelt wird!



Exakt meine Überlegung.

Heute ist n neuer VW Polo ja auch so groß wie früher ein Golf III war (eine Klasse höher angesiedelt), hinzu kommt noch die ständig steigende Motorleistung neuer Autos bei erhöhter Effizienz der Motoren.
Heißt: Der Flottenverbrauch an Benzin bleibt gleich.
Ich glaube heute könnte man technisch gesehen locker einen Golf III bauen, der nur noch 2 oder 3 Liter braucht und aus nem 1.0 Liter Motor 60 PS raus holt, aber so was kauft ja heute keiner ...

Bei Computern ist das auch nicht anders. Ein Pentium IV oder ein Phenom haben auch 140 Watt verbraten, über die Leistung im Vergleich zu heutigen CPUs reden wir lieber nicht.
Wer Strom sparen will, kann sich ja durchaus einen untervolteten i3 kaufen. Das ist dann aber wieder wie beim Auto: Viel Leistung bei null Verbrauch geht halt nicht. Die Leistung eines i3 ist halt nur Mittelmaß (aber deshalb keinesfalls schlecht).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> oder gehen die davon aus, das sich jeder ne Karte ala R9-295X2 einbaut.


Haben wirklich nicht alle eine R9-295X? Wie spielt ihr sonst in 4K? Es haben doch nicht wirklich schon alle eine GTX 980TI SLI, oder?

Man muss die Gegenrechnung aufmachen, wer am Rechnerspielt macht dafür andere Sachen nicht. Einmal im Urlaub um die Welt zu fliegen 
entspricht dem Lebensverbrauch an Strom für Rechnerspiele. Leider finde ich die Anzahl der weitweiten Kranfwerke nicht, aber es sind
alleine 1200 Kohlekraftwerke in Planung. Studie: Weltweit 1.200 neue Kohlekraftwerke geplant

Weltweit dürften also ca. 5000 Großkraftwerke im Einsatz sein. Das mach das 1% der Computerspieler den Kohl nicht fett, wenn wir dagegen
sehen, dass 50% der Autofahrten für Freizeitbeschäftigungen genutzt werden. Also locker bleiben ....


----------



## troppa (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forschung: Spiele-PCs sollen in fünf Jahren 50 Kraftwerke für sich beanspruchen*

Off-topic:

Hm, ist hier eigentlich jemanden schon aufgefallen das Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory quasi dem US Energiebehörde unterstellt ist?

Heißt das nicht im Endeffekt für die westlichen Industrieländer: Kauf mehr Atomreaktoren sonst könnt ihr aufgrund der riesigen zu erwartenden Stormverbräuche nicht bändigen?!?!

Oder noch besser direkt rein in den Keller mit dem Reaktor, jedem den seinen. 

Erinnert mich an das Deutschland der 50-60er Jahre, wo ausgerechnet wurde, dass man, aufgrund der riesigen zu erwartenden Stormverbräuche, unbedingt im Jahr 1985 mindestens 50 Reaktoren bräuchte.

Naja, soviel zu meiner Atomparanoia.

Zum Thema:

Natürlich hat soeine Studie nicht viel mit der Wirklichkeit zutuen. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sie methodisch richtig ist, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass die zugrunde liegenden Annahmen richtig sind. 

Daher muss ich natürlich interessierterUser zustimmen, dass nicht jeder einen Umweltvernichter, wie z.B. ich, zu Hause hat. Und nicht jeder kann oder will sich soein Teil leisten. Zudem sollte man natürlich beachten, dass der Stomverbrauch im Highendbereich in den letzten 6-7 Jahren eigentlich kaum gestiegen ist. 
Wenn ich an meinen Q6600 @3,2 GHz und 2x8800 Ultra auf nem Nforce 680 Board denke,  ist der i7 3930k@4,0GHz und 2xGTX 780 auf nem X79 Board noch sparsam (ca. 100 Watt unter Vollast und fast 200 Watt im Leerlauf weniger).

Die Meisten werden wahrscheinlich ein System mit Mittelklasse GPU + CPU zu Hause haben und hier wird die Hardware im Vergleich zum Highend natürlich schneller immer effizienter. Da macht auch AMD oder Intel + Nvidia keinen großen Unterschied. Zudem hat jeder Gamer lt. Statistik auch noch eine Spielekonsole oder mindestens ein Handheld bzw. Smartphone, die bauartbedingt sowieso effizienter sind. Die in der Studie im Hinblick auf dem Stromverbrauch genauso, wie der ominöser Zweitrechner, keine Rolle spielen, da man davon ausgegangen wird, dass nur ein Rechner für alles benutzt wird: 

Der Rechner soll 12 Stunden laufen (davon 4,4 Stunden Spielen, 2 Stunden browsen, 1,6 Stunden Streaming, 4 Stunde Leerlauf), 6 Stunden Standby (Sleep) und 6 Stunden aus.  
Setup: i7 4820K@3,7 GHz, ASUS P9X79-E WS, 1,4(sic!)xGeforce GTX 780@900 MHz, 32GiB Kingston HyperX Beast@1866 MHz, Apple HD Cinema 23"
Ich glaube, das ist ein System, dass sich wohl kaum einer zusammenstellen würde, da ist es ja kein Wunder, dass andere Hardware sparsamer ist. 
So gesehen läuft der Opel Corsa auch 130 km/h, da braucht man kein Bugatti Veyron. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man 1,4 Grafikkarten einbauen kann, bzw. den Wert dann vergleichen kann?! Naja ist ja nur ne Studie.


----------

